

Cocktail recipe startup GarnishBar launches - jessmartin
http://www.garnishbar.com/

======
benrequena
Hey guys, this is Ben from GarnishBar. Those are great points Xinsight and
JessMartin. We have a bunch of ideas for the site in future releases that will
start to differentiate us from other cocktail sites and of course If you have
any ideas we'd love to hear them.

~~~
xinsight
A search box can be so... uninspiring.

Here's a site that I just stumbled across. I want to try almost every single
drink on this page.

<http://www.liqurious.com/>

You gave me a search box. I had to pause and think. I typed in "sake", because
I tried a root beer and sake drink once that was surprisingly delicious. No
results. Ok, so you're building your database, but what should I have typed in
there? Why not just show me the best/newest/most-interesting drinks in the db?

~~~
benrequena
Fair enough.

Showing a short list of the "best" recipes on the main page is something we're
currently considering. Once we develop the ability for users to submit,
comment, and rate on recipes we'll have the data to list the "Best" recipes
(based on community rating) on the home page.

However you did point out a few other things that we should address. Such as
what more can we give the user when their search doesn't return any results?

And how can we make the experience better for someone like yourself who wasn't
searching for something specific but rather was just browsing our database for
something interesting.

FYI, Liquorious.com is a great site for browsing, but not so when searching
for a specific recipe.

Thanks for the feedback. This has been very enlightening.

Best, Ben

------
jessmartin
It will be interesting to see if this site gets traction. Particularly because
they are competing against SkinnyCorp, the folks behind Threadless, and their
site ExtraTasty.

The site looks good, and navigation feels well thought out.

------
xinsight
It's a read-only database of cocktails. Hasn't this been done to death? Is
there an angle to the concept that i'm missing?

